# Late report 8-3



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Good to be back on the water. Long story short, bought house in Gulf Breeze/ repowered boat / put 60 hrs breaking her in . Now I'm poor and ready to fish. Fished Monday and Wednesday with similar results trolling the 100 fathom with one knock down and saw alot of bait. I feel it should soon pick up. Deep Dropped as back up and man do the fish move around in the summer time. Found them after 2:30 hrs of nothing. Enjoy the pictures and I hope to have some more reports soon.

Jeff


----------



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Day 2, the last picture is of what happened to my lady fish bait down 1,100 ft. I don't know if they were small swords messing with me but I lost 3 baits like it. the lady fish were 3 feet long. Maybe next time.


----------



## bernie mac (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool pictures and some great eating in the box!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Cool pics Jeff.

I doubt that was swords doing that to your bait. The same thing happens to my shark baits when I fish off the beach and its usually from much smaller fish tearing the baits apart. They usually come up kinda "stringy" looking like your bait.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice box of delicious eats... way to stay after them.

Congratulations on the new house and welcome to Gulf Breeze Jeff.

Look forward to many more deep drop/swordfish reports. 

Jimmy


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for posting the report, great pics! Looks like everyone had a good time!

Robert


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

All those deep water bottom fish are some of the best eating, white meat fish in the sea. Thanks for sharing with a land lubber who hasn't been out in a while.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Lots of white meat Jeff, you sure found the Longtails.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

Chris V said:


> Cool pics Jeff.
> 
> I doubt that was swords doing that to your bait. The same thing happens to my shark baits when I fish off the beach and its usually from much smaller fish tearing the baits apart. They usually come up kinda "stringy" looking like your bait.



It's squid doing that to your bait.


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Good to hear from you Jeff, Let us know when you get back out after those yella dogs aka sickle fins aka yellowfin tuners.


----------

